# Rubin "Hurricane" Carter Dies at Age of 76



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2014)

Rubin "Hurricane" Carter the prizefighter leaves us at the age of 76...http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/21/sports/rubin-hurricane-carter-fearsome-boxer-dies-at-76.html?_r=0


----------

